# Mountainscape style emersed



## Aquabug (16 Mar 2014)

Hi all, 
this my new set up, it's an emersed mountainscape
a combination between aquatic plants and one terrestrial.
Sorry if its in wrong topic 

*Tank:* 60x30x15cm
*Plants:* Riccia fluitans, Lilaeopsis mauritiana, Hydrocotyle tripartita, Helxine soleirolii
*Fauna:* 2 slugs 



*Decoration:* Black Lava Rock, roots
*Light: *11W Fluorescent 6500 °K 12 hours
*Substrate:* Regular plant soil 

*Pictures:*
*
*


----------



## matt (16 Mar 2014)

Awsome


----------



## Lee Sweeting (16 Mar 2014)

Very nice, i love the scape.


----------



## allan angus (16 Mar 2014)

nice scape really like it


----------



## Dan Wiggett (16 Mar 2014)

Love it, tempted with the next scape to use black lava rock too!


----------



## TOO (16 Mar 2014)

Very well done. The relationship between the part below and above the glass line is difficult, but works really well here.

Thomas


----------



## tmiravent (17 Mar 2014)

very nice! 
cheers


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Mar 2014)

Wow! Surreal.


----------



## Alastair (17 Mar 2014)

Very nice. This is stunning


----------



## Aquabug (18 Mar 2014)

Thank you all i'm glad you like it.


----------



## Jason King (24 Mar 2014)

Great job  

Sent from my SM-T210 using Tapatalk


----------

